

Ask HN: KS-2G alternative? - kintamanimatt

Is there a good alternative to OVH&#x27;s Kimsufi 2G dedicated servers? They&#x27;ve been sold out for a while and aren&#x27;t expecting any new ones for a while.<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ovh.co.uk&#x2F;dedicated_servers&#x2F;kimsufi.xml
======
aroch
Unless you're in the EU, you're boned if you want one of the cheap Kimi's.
Hetzner and Online.net are the next two "budget brand" hosting providers.
Hetzner's server auction [0] is pretty nifty and you can sometimes get some
fairly strong servers on the cheap. Online.net is going to have crap peering
outside of the EU, but they do use OVH as the main 'international' transit
carriers so YMMV.

[0]
[http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/serverb...](http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/serverboerse)

~~~
online_arnaud
That's absolutely wrong ! We (Online.net) have our own transit from Tata and
Level3 Have a look on [http://lg.as12876.net/](http://lg.as12876.net/)

~~~
aroch
I stand corrected! I swear last time I checked in you were using OVH's
network...or maybe it was some other France-based company!

I would actual be more inclined to use you now that I know you* _don 't_ use
OVH...There's no love lost between me and them

~~~
sevi
not OVH, we were using 'Free.fr' ISP transit, one major ISP in France.

